# [SOLVED] T400/T500 suspend/hibernate/resume problems

## caspar

Hello.

I own a Thinkpad t400 which resumed with some configuration in the past. At the moment it does not.

No matter what I do (s2ram, kernel suspend etc.) it won't wake up correctly. The behavior is exactly as follows:

Execute pm-suspend

Moon led flashing

Thinkpad goes to sleep, moon led off

Press Fn-key

Moon led going on and staying illuminated and hard disks resume

black screen and nothing more (moon led stays on)

Currently I am using kernel 2.6.28-r1 of gentoo-sources and Bios Version 1.2.0. I also tried 2.6.28 and Vanilla 2.6.29-r3 to no avail.

Does anybody have the same problems or a maybe even working config? 

I am really getting desperate  :Sad: . Of course I searched with google, the forums etc..

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance

caspar

PS This also does not work from console without X!

----------

## caspar

I found a solution. See http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T400#Power_management for details. Resuming now works flawlessly. Changing this thread to solved.

----------

